# its official...



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

after a few years being away from the darkside...i got the itch.i'm coming back.....currently looking for a skimmer(for up to 100g)...if you have one available..shoot me a pm or post.....lets do this...









>


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Look on ebay, i saw lots of good deals on skimmers...

What are you planning to setup exactly? (Tank, sump, pumps, lighting, livestock, others?)


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Look on ebay, i saw lots of good deals on skimmers...
> 
> What are you planning to setup exactly? (Tank, sump, pumps, lighting, livestock, others?)


If your video is your tank or your old tank, let me speak in behalf of all saltwater fish.. Stay away from us... leave us alone please..

I am kinda serious.. How big was that tank? maybe 90 gallon? I can see the protein skum built up top the water.. You fed a shark and eel, a lion and barracuda? Goldfish.. wow.. I saw one shrimp.. but it looked like shrimp from a supermarket, that usually contains sodium so they stay longer.. saltwater fish dont need more sodium! lol... I saw a dogface puffer eating goldies.. May I remind you its diet is mainly crustaceans, and will get fatty liver disease if and when it eats fish.. ESPECIALLY hormone induced god awfule goldfish feeders..

That tank should have been 150 plus (thats minimum too) for the amount of stock you kept, and again sorry if it was a larger tank, I am sure you are better at filtration and water changes than you are at caring for your inhabitants. I love feeding my aggressive fish.. I do it all the time.. But I stick with their natural diets, it usually benefits me and them. They still eat it and attack it, but theirs less mess.. They dont get sick, and they get the vitamins and everything they should since I thaw their meals in amino acids and vitamins..

Please Please reconsider going back to saltwater or become a responsible caregiver!? I really am not trying to put you down or make you feel bad, but seriosuly I wouldnt be proud of that video to say the least.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> Look on ebay, i saw lots of good deals on skimmers... What are you planning to setup exactly? (Tank, sump, pumps, lighting, livestock, others?)


If your video is your tank or your old tank, let me speak in behalf of all saltwater fish.. Stay away from us... leave us alone please..I am kinda serious.. How big was that tank? maybe 90 gallon? I can see the protein skum built up top the water.. You fed a shark and eel, a lion and barracuda? Goldfish.. wow.. I saw one shrimp.. but it looked like shrimp from a supermarket, that usually contains sodium so they stay longer.. saltwater fish dont need more sodium! lol... I saw a dogface puffer eating goldies.. May I remind you its diet is mainly crustaceans, and will get fatty liver disease if and when it eats fish.. ESPECIALLY hormone induced god awfule goldfish feeders.. That tank should have been 150 plus (thats minimum too) for the amount of stock you kept, and again sorry if it was a larger tank, I am sure you are better at filtration and water changes than you are at caring for your inhabitants. I love feeding my aggressive fish.. I do it all the time.. But I stick with their natural diets, it usually benefits me and them. They still eat it and attack it, but theirs less mess.. They dont get sick, and they get the vitamins and everything they should since I thaw their meals in amino acids and vitamins..Please Please reconsider going back to saltwater or become a responsible caregiver!? I really am not trying to put you down or make you feel bad, but seriosuly I wouldnt be proud of that video to say the least.[/quote]


>


wow...25 years of being in the hobby for me and from one video you can tell about how i treat my fish?...its very good to see a good/caring hobbyist, but you sound like Petco salesman whose read "the marine how to Step-By-Step Setup and Stocking Guide ..







.should never assume anything..i have/had tanks that range from 5 to 300gallon...fish moved around these tanks, depending on aggressiveness...knock on wood, all got along....reef, aggressive to little cute Bangaii cardinal setup when they first hit the market..i have had :laugh: video was made to just to show off the fish, as members made piranha videos, i made a aggressive saltwater vid....they lived very happy with spirulina flakes, a variety of pellets, your market shrimp are fresh from Asian market (not a chain market brand) soaked in kent marine garlic also feed them fresh clams...silver-sides also came handy, but were to messy..god, image if i feed goldies everyday? ..i be broke...







..trained the lion to eat pretty anything that hit the power-head...my tanks all ran sumps, the tank in particular ran a 40 gallon sump, 10g of bio-balls, UV Sterilizers and a 2ft tall fathom skimmer...this tank lasted 9 years..till i got heavily into the piranha hobby and i traded/sold them...(still huffing and puffing about trading my mappa puffer







) ...my prize angel tank was also my holy grail, another item i regret breaking down and trading away...live and learn the hard way....but i like your enthusiasm rbm21...and i understand were your coming from being a concern hobbyist, but not to worry, "my fish live better then me"...as my wife tells me ...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad to hear your getting back into the SW hobby.
what are you planning for your new setup?

redbellyman, thepack has much experience in SW and treats his fish extremly well and givs the best care. i knew him from a previouse SW pedatory website (closed down some years ago) and trust me he knows what hes doing

keep us updated man on the progress


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey I know assumptions suck, but thats assuming I assumed his tank looked like ass! Lol listen, I am happy to hear your not a newb. But 1 goldie is to many for any puffer, 1 goldie is to many for any fish that you care about, and one goldie is the opposite of every fish's main diet that lived in that tank. I love aggressive fish, as someone who houses in 8 different tanks, piranhas, puffers, eels, triggers, maxxima clams, deresa clams, squamosa clams, wellso's etc. I know a thing or two about fish/invert keeping. So when I see a fake coral FOWLR being feed goldies I merely call it like I see it. I have done stupid things in this hobby, in the climb of experience to where I am now, so I know all about the things I wouldn't want out and about.. Sorry if I was to aggressive, I am passionate about fish.. I try and edumacate people on Saturday when I work at the lfs for fun and a discount







But thats one thing we have in common, my fish eat way better than me, and sometimes live nicer than me too!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"10g of bioballs" is very old school for a SW tank!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes for a reef tank or maybe a fowlr. But for a large fish only its a must have. He did say it was a few years ago since he left.









HeyPack glad youre back.


----------

